# New idea (to me) for slowing down window heat loss



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

I haven't yet been able to replace my single glazed windows and I have a tendancy to feel closed in with no natural light so total coverage with winddow quilts just didn't work for me. When I found this site I was ecstatic. Bubble glazing. I'm not sure I'll be able to go the full route with metal tracks or wooden frames this year but will definately use the bubble glaze idea.

Just thought I'd share with others that might be interested in the idea, too.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

Cool idea - I'd never seen that either. We've always used plastic over the windows. If you want to spend more you can buy plastic that is almost clear. We usually use cheap plastic on only the North windows. Might have to see if anyone local carries this - I like to see the sun when it appears in winter.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I didn't realize that this was an actual 'thing' that a lot of people did, I thought we (a friend & I) invented it  

he has a ground-floor apartment & people are constantly trying to look into his windows, so we just put 3 layers of larger bubble wrapping as well as window film (overkill?)


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow. I like the bubble wrap idea. Have to mention that one to DW.


----------

